# New Beretta PX4



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ordered this on Monday and it came in today

A 9mm Beretta PX4 - Got a great deal on it too

This is actually the 3rd time I've owned one. Previously had one in 40, and later one in 9mm. Both were great guns. I only ever sold them because I needed the $ to buy some other gun I wanted at the time. So, got one again!

Best photo I could do with an Ipad:


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Hope this one is just as reliable as the others. Nice purchase 
:smt1099


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

Have Had My PX4 40cal Sub/Compact For A Few Years and Think It Will Stay A Keeper Just Wish I Could Find A Good Light For It .


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Went to the range. Put 200 rounds thru it, plus some hollow points. I forgot to bring any with me, so I bought a 50 round pack of Federal HST for $30 at the range. Not bad.

Those worked 100%, as did all rounds. 

I finally shot 1 box of that Walmart Federal aluminum. It went fine as well.

And, I put a few rounds thru my Shield at the end.

I still like my Beretta 92 the best, but the PX4 isn't bad. Especially for the $424 - $75 rebate thru Beretta!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Sounds like a keeper. 
:smt066


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice gun. What else can I say other than you got a great price too. Man, just a nice looking pistol. :numbchuck:


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

I had one of it's parents: Stoeger Cougar in .40. It NEVER failed. I expect the PX4 to be just as great and I've almost bought one more than once.

Good Choice!


----------



## mcoe74 (Nov 22, 2013)

Congratulations! I really like the PX4 Storm(s).


----------

